# Porsche to Develop Synthetic Fuels to Keep Classics on the Road



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

What do you do if you own a classic car when the majority of cars run on electricity? It’s a question that may become more important to collectors in the near future if the EV push takes off like automakers hope it will. Porsche thinks it has an answer that doesn’t involve swapping engines for […] More...
The post Porsche to Develop Synthetic Fuels to Keep Classics on the Road appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

